# lumbersexual



## sorry66

Is there an Italian word to describe this trendy look?
'Lumbersexual ' is a recent coinage. It's a blend of lumberjack and 'metrosexual'.

metrosexual - a heterosexual urban man who enjoys shopping, fashion, and similar interests traditionally associated with women or homosexual men.

I can only think of  'uomo tatuato e barbuto alla moda'


----------



## lenabow

a me sembra un hipster


----------



## sorry66

'hipster' is more general and is an English word!
* - *a person who follows the latest trends and fashions, especially those regarded as being outside the cultural mainstream.
Modern Hipster Looks


----------



## Mary49

@sorry66  There isn't an Italian word, I find only the English term. "Taglialegna urbano sexy"?


----------



## sorry66

Mary49 said:


> "Taglialegna urbano sexy"?


Is this your invention?! I like it but I'm not sure about the 'sexy'! That's questionable.


----------



## Pietruzzo

My attempt:
barbafighetto


----------



## Mary49

Yes, @sorry66  It depends on what is "sexy" for a particular person.  Perhaps without "sexy", like here   "The term "Urban lumberjack" is another term used to describe this same style".  ---> Taglialegna urbano...
But... sapete cos’e’ un “lumbersexual”? il look sexy da taglialegna per etero ma copiato ai gay    "SAPETE COS’E’ UN “LUMBERSEXUAL”? IL NUOVO UOMO SEXY TUTTO BARBA INCOLTA, CAMICIE DA TAGLIALEGNA E ZAINETTO...".


----------



## °Adhara°

lenabow said:


> a me sembra un hipster



Come Lenabow anch'io penso che in Italia la parola hipster sia decisamente associata a un look come quello del ragazzo nella foto da te riportata. 

Volendo provare con altre ipotesi sarei quasi tentata di proporre un "metrohipser"


----------



## sorry66

°Adhara° said:


> "metrohipser"


Thanks for your suggestion. Did you mean 'metrohipster'?
Thanks Mary and Pietruzzo for your suggestions. I'm not sure which one to choose!


----------



## lenabow

barbafighetto, here where I live I wouldn't understand that. Maybe taglialegna urbano would be better (even if I would not understand that it refers to a fashion style). Depending on what you need the translation for, please consider that in Italian most of the fashion styles names are borrowed from english. so we do use currently words as hipster and such (see for example La carica dei "lumber-sexual": Ryan Gosling, Ryan Reynolds e gli altri... - Tu Style)


----------



## Pietruzzo

lenabow said:


> barbafighetto, here where I live I wouldn't understand that.


Mine was kind of a joke but it doesn't sound more ridiculous than the others, after  all.


----------



## lenabow

no, in fact it isn't more ridicolous, I just said I wouldn't understand that ;-)


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao, 
mia nonna direbbe "zozzone", ma lei non è fashion stylist


----------



## sorry66

Thanks, everyone. 
Is 'zozzone' a common word? I can't find it in the dictionary.
The problem is that 'lumbersexual' or 'urban lumberjack' aren't common terms, even in English, so I'd prefer something descriptive.
Taking into account what's been said here, what about ' _hipster barbuto e tatuato_'? Would that bring the man in the picture to mind?


----------



## Pietruzzo

sorry66 said:


> Is 'zozzone' a common word?


"Zozzone" is synonymous to"sporcaccione".
Looks like people aren't taking too seriously this topic. Don't know why


----------



## giginho

Pietruzzo said:


> "Zozzone" is synonymous to"sporcaccione".
> Looks like people aren't taking too seriously this topic. Don't know why



It's hard to take seriously the man in the picture....anyway that man is really "conciato alla  cazzo di cane" in my opinion. I do agree that there is no specific term for describing that....


----------



## sorry66

Careful, @giginho, that man might be someone dear to my heart! 

Well, you see this look a lot in London and it requires some grooming. It's often espoused by young Italian men (there are a lot of young Italians in London)  and I'm sure they are impeccably clean! 
I repeat my question "what about ' _hipster barbuto e tatuato_'? Would that bring something like the man in the picture to mind?"

Or with 'taglialegno urbano' and 'hipster barbuto e tatuato' (or any of the other suggestions) only work with an additional description? 
(If there's anyone, still out there, willing to take the question seriously!)


----------



## giginho

Well, Sorry....I'm sorry p) but I was not questioning about the person himself...I was talking about the clothing. 

Hipster barbuto seems to be a tautology: as far as I know almost all the hipster have beard.


----------



## sorry66

giginho said:


> Hipster barbuto seems to be a tautology: as far as I know almost all the hipster have beard.


Maybe you're right but a I don't think a 'beard' is a precondition for being a 'hipster'. Beards nowadays are popular in general. (According to my link in post # 3 it's the hair that defines hipsterism)
So, perhaps, I should say 'hipster stile taglialegno tatuato'? ( not all hipsters are tattooed)


----------



## Pietruzzo

sorry66 said:


> taglialegn*a*


----------



## sorry66

Thanks, Pietruzzo.
'hipster stile/modello taglialegna tatuato'


----------



## MR1492

You've all done yeoman work on this one.  However, I think our Italian friends would be well served if "lumbersexual" were never translated or uttered in _il bel paese!_

Phil


----------



## lenabow

sorry66 said:


> Maybe you're right but a I don't think a 'beard' is a precondition for being a 'hipster'.


Well in Italy, yes...hipsters must have a beard. At least according to my experience. By the way I think that "hipster tatuato in camicia di flanella" could be another suggestion. "hipster barbuto e tatuato" works as well,even if it's kind of a tautology


----------



## sorry66

MR1492 said:


> However, I think our Italian friends would be well served if "lumbersexual" were never translated or uttered in _il bel paese!_


I wish it had never been uttered in mine! In fact, I thought *I* had made it up but, I soon found that others had got there before me.
Thanks, Lenabow, for your contribution in post # 23.

Grazie a tutti! (and I'm dying to say this) Voi siete preziosi!


----------



## QueenTitania

In my opinion, the man in the picture is not an actual lumbersexual. Searching the web, I've found that lumbersexual look includes a (flannel) checked shirt and lumberjack boots. For me that man is a "hipster tatuato".
As for the Italian translation of "lumbersexual", well, I do think there won't be any valid one. We love to use English terms for such things


----------



## You little ripper!

According to this website a 'lumbersexual' is the term for a hot 'hipster' who looks like a lumberjack. I'm confused!


----------



## Pietruzzo

QueenTitania said:


> n my opinion, the man in the picture is not an actual lumbersexual. Searching the web, I've found that lumbersexual look includes a (flannel) checked shirt and lumberjack boots.


In fact the guy is a model. Here are the checked shirt and the boots


----------



## sorry66

QueenTitania said:


> For me that man is a "hipster tatuato".


Sorry, if it wasn't the best image.
The image in post # 27 is 'pure' lumbersexual but he needs to be an urban setting and he needs to dump the axe. He probably, also, needs to unbutton his top shirt buttons to show off his tatooes and then there'll be no doubts!


----------



## QueenTitania

The second image is much more lumbersexual indeed.


----------



## london calling

That second image looks like my son. He doesn't have any tattoos, however (but has said he wants to get one done...). That said, I think he'd be pretty cross if someone called him lumbersexual.... 

Anyway, wait for it, the English word will be all over Italy soon, I can feel it coming.


----------



## QueenTitania

Searching the web again, I've found the phrase "boscaiolo urbano" to describe this style. It's hard to coin a portmanteau in Italian...


----------



## Mary49

QueenTitania said:


> Searching the web again, I've found the phrase "boscaiolo urbano" to describe this style. It's hard to coin a portmanteau in Italian...


See my post #4   





> There isn't an Italian word, I find only the English term. "Taglialegna urbano sexy"?


"Boscaiolo" and "taglialegna" are synonyms.


----------

